# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next >  Build Help - Transferring Then Healing Damage

## NecessaryWeevil

Hello again,

Back in the day, Rolemaster had a Healer class which let you transfer other PCs' wounds to yourself, then heal them with superior healing magic.
The closest I can get to this in 5e is Warding Bond plus Gift of the Ever-Living Ones, which requires 3 levels in each of Sorceror and Warlock (to be as SAD as possible) before it comes online.
WotC keeps coming out with new stuff though - is there anything I've missed?
Thanks very much!

----------


## stoutstien

Well there is the redemption pally

----------


## Dr.Samurai

Mark of Sentinel Human gets access to Warding Bond. You could go straight Warlock then.

----------


## MrStabby

I would also add life cleric for their level 6 ability - healing others and topping up your own HP is nice.

Things like twilight cleric or any other source of temp HP to take damage is pretty good as well.  Personally I like fiend pact warlock as it sits on the class with Ever Living.  Warding bond can be got through Eberron dragonmark: Mark of sentinel if you would wish.

----------


## ProsecutorGodot

> Well there is the redemption pally


My go to Paladin, you get a pool of hitpoints in lay on hands and access to aura of vitality.

Protective Spirit has done a lot more work than I've expected it to in our campaign as well.

If you can manage the levels, taking a dip into Warlock for Hexblade and possibly even into pact of the chain for gift of the ever living ones could be worthwhile.

----------


## KorvinStarmast

> Mark of Sentinel Human gets access to Warding Bond. You could go straight Warlock then.


 Eberron, right? 



> I would also add life cleric for their level 6 ability - healing others and topping up your own HP is nice.


 Yes, yes it is.  :Small Smile: 



> My go to Paladin, you get a pool of hitpoints in lay on hands and access to aura of vitality.
> 
> Protective Spirit has done a lot more work than I've expected it to in our campaign as well.


 Never had anyone try to play a redemption paladin. Wonder if I'll ever see one.

----------


## Hairfish

In-combat healing is already kinda inefficient, as (for example) a lone orc w/ a standard greataxe attack can negate whatever healing you just dished out and there's probably more than one orc. Taking another spell slot and some fraction of another turn to heal yourself just makes it worse.

----------


## JackPhoenix

No mention of _Life Transference_ from XGtE? Pretty inefficient as far as healing goes, but it does what you want.

----------


## kazaryu

> Hello again,
> 
> Back in the day, Rolemaster had a Healer class which let you transfer other PCs' wounds to yourself, then heal them with superior healing magic.
> The closest I can get to this in 5e is Warding Bond plus Gift of the Ever-Living Ones, which requires 3 levels in each of Sorceror and Warlock (to be as SAD as possible) before it comes online.
> WotC keeps coming out with new stuff though - is there anything I've missed?
> Thanks very much!


peace clerics protective bond allows you to take all of the damage for an ally. but yeah...as far as 'superior healing magic its pretty much just..gift of the ever living one, or concentrate on beacon of hope

----------


## MrStabby

> In-combat healing is already kinda inefficient, as (for example) a lone orc w/ a standard greataxe attack can negate whatever healing you just dished out and there's probably more than one orc. Taking another spell slot and some fraction of another turn to heal yourself just makes it worse.


It depends on AC.  If there is only a 30% chance for that hit to land, it strts to look a lot better.  If you are healing using a bonus action then better again, or using an action but can also get good use out of a bonus action as well.  For example, aura of vitality to keep people topped up isn't terrible.  I mean, in combat healing is rarely great, but it isn't always as bad as some make it out to be.

----------


## Frogreaver

Warding Bond + Moon Druid Wildshape could work for this.  You wouldn't really heal perse, but and that ally would be huge damage sponges.  

Divine soul sorcerer would be really good at this.  Extend Warding Bond.  Take Inspiring Leader to generate solid temp hp.  Twin Healing Spells like cure wounds or healing word.  Extend Spell on aura of vitality.  Extend spell on Aid.

----------


## NecessaryWeevil

Nice to see that there are indeed some options, thanks very much. Interesting that they tend to cluster around 6th level.

----------

